# France.



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2014)

We sail Friday 5th September @ 09.25am, P&O from Dover, anyone else going then ?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 19, 2014)

We have to wait until October.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> We have to wait until October.




We have to be back for October    damned hospital appointments :sad:


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 19, 2014)

We are just ahead of you sailing on 3rd Sept 07.35 from Dover, we'll be out for 5 weeks. Can't wait, its been a difficult and somewhat stressful year so far.
No rushing about for us, a slow meander down to the Carcasonne  area, stopping at some  favourite places and hopefully finding some new ones too.


----------



## Oak (Aug 19, 2014)

We're off tomorrow on a one way Eurotunnel ticket (just £30 with tesco points). No real plans other than it will be France, Spain and Portugal, back for Christmas. Very excited, only our second trip anywhere in the MH so lots to learn


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Wooie,

We sail on 3rd September from Dover, we are heading up country to Denmark and then along the top of Germany and any were we can find that is interesting in three months maybe longer.:cool1::banana::raofl::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive:

Snowbirds.





Wooie1958 said:


> We sail Friday 5th September @ 09.25am, P&O from Dover, anyone else going then ?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 19, 2014)

Not only do we have to wait until October, we have to come back a week later.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Wooie, we sail Monday 25th August, Portsmouth to Caen, heading south to Dordogne and Northern Spain, including the Picos de Europa, then back via Perpignan, Massif Central, Brittany and Calais-Dover to home, weather dependant so we may change the direction, but we're away 4-6 weeks.

Have fun

:goodluck::camper::have fun::cheers::boat::drive:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2014)

We are starting with a couple of nights at Camping Jeugdstadion. Ypres

We`ll take in the Menin Gate and then make it up as we go along, should be able to manage a good 4 weeks before we have to be back.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 19, 2014)

Whist you are in Ypres, its well worth the visit to the Diksmuide tower near by, awesome views of the killing fields from the the top.

Have a great trip, cheers Lou


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2014)

loulou said:


> Whist you are in Ypres, its well worth the visit to the Diksmuide tower near by, awesome views of the killing fields from the the top.
> 
> Have a great trip, cheers Lou




Thank you very much, that`s now on the list as well


----------



## Neckender (Aug 19, 2014)

We sail Dover to Calais 10th Oct 7weeks and will spend 6 weeks in Benidorm. I won't have  time to meander :drive: through France so will have to do France again another time. 

John


----------



## Neckender (Aug 19, 2014)

sshortcuircuit another member on here stores his at the airport lane:and has had no problems at all.

John.


----------



## jennyp19 (Aug 19, 2014)

Our ferry is booked for 2nd September in the morning.  So long as weather is good we'll be tootling down to south of France and if its not we will be speeding up a bit.  Hopefully coming back early November.


----------



## Captain Biggles (Aug 20, 2014)

*What about the Oresund Bridge from Copenhagen to Malmo?....*



snowbirds said:


> Hi Wooie,
> 
> We sail on 3rd September from Dover, we are heading up country to Denmark and then along the top of Germany and any were we can find that is interesting in three months maybe longer.:cool1::banana::raofl::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive:
> 
> Snowbirds.



In July we did the 3 week France/Belgium/Holland/Germany/Denmark/Sweden whistle stop tour and travelled from Copenhagen to Malmo via the stunning 'Oresund Bridge' (worth a look on Youtube). But beware it costs £45 each way up to 6 metres length then £90 between 6 metres & 10 metres. Your vehicle is accurately & automatically measured by laser at the pay kiosk as you draw up, so if it' 6.01 metres it's £90! However on the return you could take the smart, clean & efficient ferry from Helsingborg (Sweden) to Helsingor (Denmark) where SSshhhh! they're not quite so dogmatic re vehicle length and you might save yourself £45. Sweden & Denmark both offer some stunningly bleak and back-to-nature wildcamping opportunities where there's plenty of scope for parking pretty well wherever you want to within reason.

On your return journey you might want to take a close look at the North Dutch Coast opposite the Friesian Islands, the minor roads take you through some glorious off-the-beaten-track locations, we were simply stunned by the tranquility and natural beauty, the Dutch were delightful as always (mustn't forget the Danes & Swedes also v.friendly & helpful) and we can't wait to return, just a thought.....

Enjoy your 3 months (going green with envy at this end)

     Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## Dogeared (Aug 20, 2014)

We are coming across for five / six weeks on 2nd September, no idea yet of where we are going, first time over with the motorhome.   Hope to mainly use the Aires.  Can't wait.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

At this rate it`s going to be full when we get there on the 5th .......................... :drive:


----------



## noarlunga (Aug 20, 2014)

Mike Young said:


> We are just ahead of you sailing on 3rd Sept 07.35 from Dover, we'll be out for 5 weeks. Can't wait, its been a difficult and somewhat stressful year so far.
> No rushing about for us, a slow meander down to the Carcasonne  area, stopping at some  favourite places and hopefully finding some new ones too.



We're going that day too, but from Newhaven to Dieppe.  A slow wander down to a place near Condom where herself is involved in a short course for a week while I roam around unsupervised and then we're thinking of going down to Carcassonne. We're out for four weeks in all. I've had a busy month round the folk festivals and I'm looking forward to some serious laziness.

Do less more often!

Johnny A


----------



## witzend (Aug 20, 2014)

Jays said:


> Did have a small plan to store camper in the Algarve, fly home for chrismas,Storage in the Algarve, Spain anyone done this?
> Thanks
> John



Hi never used it myself but have seen motorhomes in off airport parking very nr Faro airport on main rd from Faro to airport. Just tried Google and a lot there


----------



## Beemer (Aug 20, 2014)

Reading this thread really makes me wish I could do more than two weeks holiday at a time, soooo envious!
I met my twin brother on our latest trip to Spain, and he has put aside 10 years to live in southern Spain (he has bought a small house) and travels in their T4 with his wife finding climbing areas.  When he told us in July "well, we will be slowly making our way back down to southern Spain in September" I was so jealous.  
Something I am looking forward to when (if) I retire. :banana:


----------



## groyne (Aug 20, 2014)

We sail on the 3rd of September. Damn that Mrbigglesworth.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

groyne said:


> We sail on the 3rd of September. Damn that Mrbigglesworth.





Yeah, i saw that as well   :mad2:


----------



## myshell (Aug 21, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are starting with a couple of nights at Camping Jeugdstadion. Ypres
> 
> We`ll take in the Menin Gate and then make it up as we go along, should be able to manage a good 4 weeks before we have to be back.



I'm rite behind you Wooie ! Travelling from Tarleton, I leave late Friday night on the Tesco Tunnel, (trouble & strife gets sea sick in a bath) heading the same direction as you,but we are bound for Remich  Luxembourg following the Moselle from Trier to Koblenz then hopefully back along the Rhine to Bacharach for "The Rhine in Flames". I was looking for somewhere to stay en route, have you been to Jeugdstadion before ? and would you reccomend it?
Regards
Phil


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 22, 2014)

myshell said:


> I'm rite behind you Wooie ! Travelling from Tarleton, I leave late Friday night on the Tesco Tunnel, (trouble & strife gets sea sick in a bath) heading the same direction as you,but we are bound for Remich  Luxembourg following the Moselle from Trier to Koblenz then hopefully back along the Rhine to Bacharach for "The Rhine in Flames". I was looking for somewhere to stay en route, have you been to Jeugdstadion before ? and would you reccomend it?
> Regards
> Phil





Hi Phil, from just down the road :wave:

I know Tarleton quite well but knew Hesketh Bank better as dad used to live down on Marsh Road.

We`re travelling down on Thursday for a Friday morning sailing.

Not stayed at the Jeugdstadion before, we wanted a couple of days around Ypres so i thought we`s give it a try.

12 Euro a night for electric, hardstanding, toilet, showers and walkable into Ypres can`t be bad so i booked it.

Have a good trip.

Graham.


----------



## ducato (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi going next Wednesday on earlyish ferry . Do I have company ??.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 22, 2014)

ducato said:


> Hi going next Wednesday on earlyish ferry . Do I have company ??.


You'll certainly have some when you get across, I don't think there will be anyone left here. :sad:



Except me.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> You'll certainly have some when you get across, I don't think there will be anyone left here. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Except me.





At this rate France is going to be full before we even get there  :scared:


----------



## robell (Aug 22, 2014)

We're off via the tunnel next Friday night for 2 weeks.  Counting the days down. See you over there :wave:


----------



## big tom (Aug 23, 2014)

*France*

Out Thurs Sep 4th back Oct 1st, somewhere southern France not Riviera,we fancy a site for a month open views not to rural,any suggestions,I am slowly going through ACSI using google earth.


----------



## bluejet (Aug 23, 2014)

*Booked the ferry!*

That's it. We've took the plunge. Ferry booked for wed 1st October. Never done it before. Would like to have Christmas in Portugal somewhere.
After reading what you lot have said about France etc. we simply have to do it:wave:


----------



## Neckender (Aug 23, 2014)

bluejet said:


> That's it. We've took the plunge. Ferry booked for wed 1st October. Never done it before. Would like to have Christmas in Portugal somewhere.
> After reading what you lot have said about France etc. we simply have to do it:wave:



Best thing you've done you will very quickly get in the routine, just remember if your van is right hand drive keep your bum in the gutter and you won't go wrong.
The first time we did it in 2007 just as above, but after a few days back at home I came to a roundabout and I couldn't think which way to go around it. :drive: (senior moment)
We will be off on the 10th Oct to spend 6 weeks in Benidorm. 

John.


----------



## pamjon (Aug 23, 2014)

*france*

i we are going on the 28th 16 45 on myferry 1st stop baie somme on the toll going down to spain but i only use this one its cheap all ways stop there going for about six weeks pj


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mike Young said:


> We are just ahead of you sailing on 3rd Sept 07.35 from Dover, we'll be out for 5 weeks. Can't wait, its been a difficult and somewhat stressful year so far.
> No rushing about for us, a slow meander down to the Carcasonne  area, stopping at some  favourite places and hopefully finding some new ones too.


Hi Mike
We have been in France since Mid June and are helping some friends at their holiday site in Pegomas nr Cannes till end August. We are then travelling to house sit in Toulouse from 15th Sept to 3rd Oct before taking a slow drive back to the Uk in November. We would like to travel up through the Dordogne but this is a new area of France for us. If you have ant suggestions for overnight stops and places to visit it would be very much appreciated.
Karen & Adrian


----------



## hpold (Aug 23, 2014)

Sailed last tuesday to germany weather has turned cold at the mo . From Antwerp to venlow the motor way is up and there is a speed limit till nearly the boarder of Holland . Have a safe trip and do not park over night on the french service stations if you have read the papers befor you left, two mohos have been robbed .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 5, 2014)

A word of warning for anyone coming out of Calais.

*Beware of the Immigrants all over the bloody place.*

They running across the roads and on the same carriageway as you come out, hundreds of the buggers.

We ran the gauntlet at lunchtime today, nearly hit one, gave the wife the fright of her life.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sat on the free aire in Fecamp by the harbour using the SFR WiFi Fon network.

Logged in using my BT WiFi / Fon details first time no problem.

The aire is packed and the weather blooming gorgeous.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 9, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Sat on the free aire in Fecamp by the harbour using the SFR WiFi Fon network.
> 
> Logged in using my BT WiFi / Fon details first time no problem.
> 
> The aire is packed and the weather blooming gorgeous.



Nice one G,
Enjoy........
Dave


----------



## LaMB (Sep 9, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Sat on the free aire in Fecamp by the harbour using the SFR WiFi Fon network.
> 
> Logged in using my BT WiFi / Fon details first time no problem.
> 
> The aire is packed and the weather blooming gorgeous.



Which way are you going Wooie? We will be at Honfleur tomorrow night, at Heurteauville tonight.

Martin


----------



## noarlunga (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike Young said:


> We are just ahead of you sailing on 3rd Sept 07.35 from Dover, we'll be out for 5 weeks. Can't wait, its been a difficult and somewhat stressful year so far.
> No rushing about for us, a slow meander down to the Carcasonne  area, stopping at some  favourite places and hopefully finding some new ones too.



Just bumped into Mike Young and his wife at Montignac in the Dordogne. We're visiting the cave paintings at Lascaux and they were in the only other van overnighting at the aire by the river.

It's great to meet other wildcampers while you're out a and about. I hope all you others at large in France and beyond are having as good a time as we've had so far.

Johnny A


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 11, 2014)

LaMB said:


> Which way are you going Wooie? We will be at Honfleur tomorrow night, at Heurteauville tonight.
> 
> Martin




Hi Martin,

we are heading towards Bayeux, we`ve just got here ( Honfleur ) now thursday 11th.

Not sure how long we are staying here or even where we will be next ........... LOL ........ making it up by the hour at the moment.

Cheers

Graham.


----------



## The laird (Sep 11, 2014)

Hows the weather


----------



## Neckender (Sep 11, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> we are heading towards Bayeux, we`ve just got here ( Honfleur ) now thursday 11th.
> 
> ...



Hi Graham If your going near La Rochelle, go to the aire which is on the train station car park, lovely grassed area, 10 euro's but that includes ticket for the local electric bus service into town, and you just ask for a new ticket at reception any amount of times all included with the 10 euro's. Also love Honfleur.

John.


----------



## lebesset (Sep 11, 2014)

after the wettest august on record !
I stayed in the uk for the good weather !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 11, 2014)

The laird said:


> Hows the weather




Clear blue skies and absolutely blooming gorgeous :dance:


----------



## LaMB (Sep 11, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> we are heading towards Bayeux, we`ve just got here ( Honfleur ) now thursday 11th.
> 
> ...



I guess we just missed you this morning then, Graham. We left Honfleur this morning and headed south, now on an aire at La Suze Sur Sarthe, just a bit west of Le Mans - catch you some other time maybe.

We are parked up next to Snowbirds it turns out!


Martin


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 11, 2014)

LaMB said:


> We are parked up next to Snowbirds it turns out!



Ooh watch out! He's a dab hand with that gas.:ninja:


----------



## Annette Doyle (Sep 11, 2014)

*France*

We are parked up at Lailly end Val, Loire in a great aire with free water, toilets etc; and great weather for the next few days. Couple of other Brits here but no sign of a wild camping sticker!


----------



## Allyson68 (Sep 12, 2014)

Oak said:


> We're off tomorrow on a one way Eurotunnel ticket (just £30 with tesco points). No real plans other than it will be France, Spain and Portugal, back for Christmas. Very excited, only our second trip anywhere in the MH so lots to learn



If you go southern spain .. Check out Tarifa... It's a beautiful quiet spot but has a long beach just outside town which is an amazing spot for wildcamping... We were there last dec/jan went Santander and travelled down.. We're going cot for 6 months this time but goin Calais and driving down .. Hope you have a great.. Safe trip


----------



## seadogjon (Sep 12, 2014)

Next friday portsmouth-le harve sixty two quid ,not the best ferry going i believe ,dfds pricing structure is all over the place,Normandy for four or five days then a few weeks round brittainy ,never been before ,just looking for peace and quiet after a crap year ..


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sat on the aire in Bernieres-sur-mer using the SFR W-Fi Fon with no problems what so ever.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 15, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Sat on the aire in Bernieres-sur-mer using the SFR W-Fi Fon with no problems what so ever.



What's the weather like?
Go on rub it in.


----------



## horshamjack (Sep 15, 2014)

Allyson68 said:


> If you go southern spain .. Check out Tarifa... It's a beautiful quiet spot but has a long beach just outside town which is an amazing spot for wildcamping... We were there last dec/jan went Santander and travelled down.. We're going cot for 6 months this time but goin Calais and driving down .. Hope you have a great.. Safe trip




Thanks for the heads up we will be down that way ourselves this winter will defiantly check it out .  We are doing likewise Calais and driving down early November no fixed plans .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> What's the weather like?
> Go on rub it in.




Go on then i will :dance:

Absolutely blooming gorgeous, cracking the flags here.

Off to Bayeux tomorrow, we`ll see if we can get on the town centre aire *AF Bayeux*.

Hoping to stay for 2 days if we can and catch the market on wednesday, it`s very good by all accounts.


----------



## The laird (Sep 15, 2014)

Woodie don't be put off by church bells ringing they stop at mid evening ,mind and try to visit honfluer it's abso fab,,,,,,enjoy you lucky b--------r,just looking to return soon


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 16, 2014)

We'll be across in October & would like to do some cycling. 
Any recommendations for nice cycle routes without too many hills?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 16, 2014)

If you did I missed it. Great link thank you. 
The canal & river paths look great.
We are going to try Normandy & Brittany if we can but all plans are fluid.


----------



## carol (Sep 16, 2014)

Have headed down through Brittany and now in Poitou Charente, I think! The weather has been non stop heat wave so far. Hope it holds for you, Sharon


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 16, 2014)

carol said:


> Have headed down through Brittany and now in Poitou Charente, I think! The weather has been non stop heat wave so far. Hope it holds for you, Sharon



We'll enjoy it whatever the weather. I'm glad this trip has worked out for you & you are having a good time.


----------



## silverweed (Sep 16, 2014)

Sharon the cat. The north bank of the Loire is easy cycling. If you ever go south then there is the Midi canal which is good cycling too


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 16, 2014)

silverweed said:


> Sharon the cat. The north bank of the Loire is easy cycling. If you ever go south then there is the Midi canal which is good cycling too



Ta for the info. 
I shall soon be Sharon the Squirrel with all this information I am putting away.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sat on the banks of the River Seine at Heurteauville on a Cherry Farm.

Just watching life go by and all for the princely sum of 8 euros a night including electric.


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice one!(jealous)the sienne is some size of a river,some big barges as well
Hope you have a cracking time:mad1::mad1:


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 19, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Sat on the banks of the River Seine at Heurteauville on a Cherry Farm.
> 
> Just watching life go by and all for the princely sum of 8 euros a night including electric.



That looks like a nice little site. Might call their myself. heading that way in another weeks time. :cheers:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Sat on the banks of the River Seine at Heurteauville on a Cherry Farm.
> 
> Just watching life go by and all for the princely sum of 8 euros a night including electric.





Fazerloz said:


> That looks like a nice little site. Might call their myself. heading that way in another weeks time. :cheers:





*Update*

When we came to pay after 2 days here the prices had changed.

The owner said it was *5 euro* for the pitch, *4 euro* for electric and *4 euro* to use the services and not the *5, 3, 3,* that it says in the Aires Book.

I argued that it didn`t read like that and the 4 euro service charge was for people who just came into to use the service point.

He said " this time " he would only charge us 9 euro per night but in future it would be 13 euro as per his notice.

It`s still a nice little site but you can get a Municipal Site for 13 euro a night and that includes showers etc.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

